# Do you like where you live?



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

And is it dog friendly? (with pics please) 

Many people consider where I live as remote/rural. I have no neighbours and there are only a handful of cottages/farms within a 10 mile radius. Ours is a relatively modern cottage built on the same plot as the original shepherd's cottage - which still stands and which we use for keeping dog/hen food, kids quads, tools in etc. The nearest village is 10 miles, where my son goes to nursery. It only has a small co-op and a couple of pub/hotels. The nearest town either way off the hill is 20 or so miles away, but neither are large. It is just over an hour's drive to Edinburgh.

When I first moved up, I did find it a bit lonely at times, but now I love the peace and tranquility and I have just become more anti-social  It is sometimes a pain that you can't ring for a takeaway and that you always have to get in the car to go anywhere, but all the space, wildlife and walks more than make up for it.

I live on a 13,500 acre working estate and the benefit of living here means I can walk anywhere with the dogs I want, so long as I don't disturb ground-nesting birds at certain times of year and the ewes at lambing time. This estate is surrounded by other working/shooting estates and there are loads of walking opportunities on those as well.

It is a very dog friendly place to live, as we have so much space around us, no neighbours, and loads of great hill tracks for walking on. Autumn and winter are my favourite times of year because all the sheep are in-bye fields so all the hills are totally free of sheep, and there isn't a worry about disturbing any birds so me and the dogs can go wherever we like 

We are also looking at buying a rural property (the cottage we live in is a tied cottage that comes with hubby's job). We are looking at the Highlands, and specifically the NW Highlands (Glencoe area) and then I will finally have the house in the Highlands I have always craved  It will be used for family holidays, self-catering and as our retirement property.

Now for the copious photos ... :rofl:

View from my cottage










My cottage in the middle of the photo










My cottage










Aerial views



















Other views in and around my home























































And, Gifford, the lovely village where my son goes to nursery and will go to school

Gifford Feature Page on Undiscovered Scotland

And one of the quaint villages in the Lammermuirs Hills, which are really just a cluster of houses (no shops etc)

Longformacus Feature Page on Undiscovered Scotland


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Moobli - you know how much I hate you right now


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

And for anyone who might be interested, this is the Estate's Shooting Lodge and Chapel. It was completed in 2001.




























And prof pics





































And this is one of the ruined cottages that are dotted around the estate










And an "arty" photo my friend took


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Sooo, I kind of despise you...

I was quite happy with the walks around us, but to be honest, they just look pretty pathetic now!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Absolutely perfect Moobli - heaven .

There are some amazing spots to walk not far from me - forests, hills and beaches - but the immediate area where I live? No. Full of 'old school' owners, loose dogs all over the streets, dog shite everywhere, folk who always have to say something about anything and everything.......


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Moobli - you have gorgeous dogs and live in the most breathtaking and amazing place. Very jealous 

I have some nice areas and walks round me but nothing compared to yours


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Sooo, I kind of despise you...
> 
> I was quite happy with the walks around us, but to be honest, they just look pretty pathetic now!


But it isn't a competition and I would be very interested just to see where other people live and walk their dogs


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Absolutely perfect Moobli - heaven .
> 
> There are some amazing spots to walk not far from me - forests, hills and beaches - but the immediate area where I live? No. Full of 'old school' owners, loose dogs all over the streets, dog shite everywhere, folk who always have to say something about anything and everything.......


That is one of the huge benefits of having no neighbours!  Would love to see some of your walks, if you don't want to share pics of your house/immediate area


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

dobermummy said:


> Moobli - you have gorgeous dogs and live in the most breathtaking and amazing place. Very jealous
> 
> I have some nice areas and walks round me but nothing compared to yours


Thanks, I know I am lucky. Please share some of your nice areas and walks


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

All I can say is...........WOW!!  I like where I live in a port town that is surrounded by countryside but I would prefer to live in one of the smaller villages nearby though.

Here are a few pics of my town walks:

Part of the Southdowns (5 min walk for my house)










Community gardens just along the cliff










Our beach










Can explore the Fort










and enjoy the boats









Hide in the "forest"









Along the river










and the other "forest"










Sorry picture overload but these don't include half of what I have around me and I think I have only just realised that I haven't explored half of it yet!!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks perfect, Moobli! I think I'd struggle to adjust to that level of isolation but I actually think I'd end up loving it.

I really like where I live and can easily access some gorgeous walking, as well as the main towns in the area being extremely dog friendly. I get a bit narked by other dog owners in my village though (dogs offlead and dog poo everywhere), and there are no good walks from home - I have to drive to find places to let the dogs off-lead (livestock and really shoddy footpaths with death trap styles all round the village)- but I try not to forget I'm lucky to live were I do.

The nearest shop is a 5 mile round trip away which can be a pain in the bum but doable on foot if necessary! I don't like being so reliant on the car (I enjoyed being car free when I lived in cities) but it is a trade off I'm happy with really.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely photos. I especially like your beach and the cliffs


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I am very jealous!

I would say where I live isn't that safe for a dog, and I've only noticed this when I started to walk Shamaya.
People don't pick up their dogs poo, there's glass on the floor... 
However I do live on the first floor of a 15 story block of flats. 

Once we get out of this little area I either walk her in the town to socialise, or I walk her up by the pier where it is more remote, and there are less dogs (If I still live here when she comes in to season I will walk her near there, for I have never seen another dog there) 

There is a lovely park 30 mins from where I live, and the walk there is nice. However my puppy is too young to walk that for the moment. I tried it the other day and she just started to bite my jeans and coat in a "I'm tired, cold and fed up. Pick me up and lets go home" way.

I'll take pictures of us walking when I next take her out! And I'll get my oh to take pictures of where the glass was on the floor. I wont be walking her down that way any more, and I will contact my local council to do a better job with tidying since this is a council property. 

There are some lovely places here, and lots of the dogs are lovely, but there are also a good hand full that are not :/ I spoke to a neighbour with a lovely staffy the other day, and he warned me saying that there is a black staffy around here that has been trained to fight and will attack your dog without being provoked. Things like this depress me. 
I might have even found out the exact address of this staffy, but I have yet to have my puppy near it. When I am sure I will contact the RSPCA for no dog should be trained like that. I wont know until I see it being walked though. 

I've made where I live sound really bad now. I am moving to switzerland come april though, and we plan to have a cottagey house with a huge garden and more dogs joining us. 
The only problem will be if we rescue or buy one off a breeder, since our dogs will be taught in English yet if we rescue it will have already be taught in german, french or italian. Unless it's a puppy, or has been neglected with its training.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I forgot to add that I love where I live, even though it is chav central the community spirit is really strong here. It is an area of deprivation and you can tell but I still love it.

I do have a lot of countryside on my doorstep and very lucky to have two beaches within 5 mins walk as well.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks lovely but I'd rather have a bit more variety in the landscape type. Here (Lancaster) there are the Bowland Fells that are a smaller version of the type of hills in your photos; then the Lake District is just up the road; Morecambe Bay is on the doorstep - miles of mudflats with stunning sunsets; and the Morecambe Bay Limestone area is also very close - I work there part of the time and there is limestone pavement there, ancient woodlands and all the associated wildlife. 

I can walk into town along the canal (that's just at the end of my garden), along the river or via road and through a park.

There are quite a few people round here I wouldn't care to have round for dinner. There's a police vehicle outside the house across the road very often - she was banged up for burglary and drugs earlier in the year (so I have my own soap opera to watch)! 

Dog friendly? Well, there are loads of dog walks on the doorstep or within a few miles driving. Some shops in town allow dogs in, and there are cafes in some of the popular dog walking areas that welcome them in too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Moobli said:


> That is one of the huge benefits of having no neighbours!  Would love to see some of your walks, if you don't want to share pics of your house/immediate area


I know; I was born and brought up in the middle of nowhere and would love to get back to living in an isolated place. One day, hopefully. Luckily, beautiful countryside is close by.

Some of our walks:
































































*My dream house.....needs some work!!*




































OOOOpppppssss......those are just a small selection of the walks we do; bet you wish that you'd never asked now :scared::scared:.


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Mooblie I'm so envious. You live in a beautiful place.

I haven't got any pictures, but I love where I live. I'm 5 minutes walk away from one of the big city parks which is absolutely beautiful and a great place to walk dogs, and I'm also only 5 minutes walk away from the promenade which again is a great place for dog walking. It may be a city but I live in a really nice part of it towards the edge. It's also great for running which hopefully Fenrir will join me on when he's old enough.
Plus we're a stones throw away from the train station making travelling easy as I don't have a car (my motorbike isn't exactly dog friendly lol).


My mum's is also a great place, right near the canal perfect for walks along the tow path. There's also the millennium green in the local town which is full of dog walkers and fields to let the dogs run free, an old abandoned railway line which is great to take the dogs along as it leads to even more fields. And it's a short car journey up to the lake district which is amazing for walks.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> It looks perfect, Moobli! I think I'd struggle to adjust to that level of isolation but I actually think I'd end up loving it.
> 
> I really like where I live and can easily access some gorgeous walking, as well as the main towns in the area being extremely dog friendly. I get a bit narked by other dog owners in my village though (dogs offlead and dog poo everywhere), and there are no good walks from home - I have to drive to find places to let the dogs off-lead (livestock and really shoddy footpaths with death trap styles all round the village)- but I try not to forget I'm lucky to live were I do.
> 
> The nearest shop is a 5 mile round trip away which can be a pain in the bum but doable on foot if necessary! I don't like being so reliant on the car (I enjoyed being car free when I lived in cities) but it is a trade off I'm happy with really.


Please share pics of your village/surrounds  I love seeing where others live. I was brought up in a small town in Cumbria, so know just what you are talking about 

It did take me a short while to adjust to living so remotely too, but after 6 years, I now feel really happy with it and do appreciate how lucky I am. It wouldn't suit everyone, and I do sometimes feel a bit sorry that my son can't just run next door or down the street to play with friends. Everything takes a bit more effort and organisation, but just to have the freedom and space we have is worth it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Where you live is beautiful Moobli 

We live in the heart of Broadland, a network of man made bodies of water- it's a bit flat but still beautiful. Sadly summer is usually a nuisance as the population swells due to it being a popular tourist destination  I'd be happy living somewhere much more rural.

Wroxham Broad









Windmills are commonplace









We have wherries 









Barton Broad- we sometimes go here for a day out on the in-laws' houseboat









How Hill- a nature reserve & education centre- my children's school do a Year 6 trip to How Hill every year. They have several open days, the best one in my opinion is in spring when all their rhododendrons & azaleas are in flower

How Hill Trust - The Environmental Study Centre for the Broads : Home Page


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Moobli, Can i come and live with you ? i would settle for a tent in the garden. What you have there is my ultimate dream !


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Not quite as remote as you,but yes :thumbup:

I travelled a fair bit with my previous job,and lived in a few different places,villages,towns and cities.

I moved here 10 years ago and I love it.

The view from my back garden









I have some great places to walk from my front door.
Lots of fields









The riverbank which goes out into the country









or towards Dumfries town where there are lots of parks.









within a 10 mile drive I have a choice of 5 forests.









and 15 miles to the beach.









I'm close to the lake district,and not to far from the highlands for lots of camping trips.

If there were no deer round it would be perfect.:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

........ And we have alpacas


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW- your house and the surrounding area is beautiful!

My house and area isn't very dog friendly. It's a cottage, but we have no side entrance so I have to take muddy dogs through the living room, and we have expensive carpet (what was I thinking?!? ) so am constantly rolling out matts.

There's good walking, but I needed drive to the good walking areas.

We're hoping to move somewhere better this coming year


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Symone said:


> I am very jealous!
> 
> I would say where I live isn't that safe for a dog, and I've only noticed this when I started to walk Shamaya.
> People don't pick up their dogs poo, there's glass on the floor...
> ...


Oh wow - Switzerland is beautiful, lucky you. I hope you send us some photos of where you are when you make the move.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Lovely scenery, not sure I personally could live there, I'd like to give it a try though...... we're 9 miles from Taunton but we do have a small town 4 miles from us where there is at least a Tesco's, but we can't ring for a take-a-way either. I'm used to it now, but I struggled at first not being able to pop out for fish and chips etc.

Anyway, here's where we walk regularly, when it's not flooded that is!

This is very local to us:









Fletcher re-appearing from the same river, about 3 miles further on:









Brean sands, about 35 mins drive:









Around the corner from us:









Another local walk although we've not been able to get there now for over a month due to flooding.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I quite like where I live, though sometimes I wish there was a bit more variety for our walks, as it's mostly fields round here and we very rarely see other dog walkers. It's a nice, small village though, and very quiet which suits me well


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Moobli.
I can't look at your threads any more 

The green eyed monster always raises it's head


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Moobli that looks like absolute heaven. I am very jealous!

I like where we live. It's a small town and there are plenty of fields and walks close to us.

The fields, about a five min walk from us. 

































One of our woodland walks. 









The park about a minutes walk.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

We live in city  that's why most weekends are spent in west of Scotland and
Glencoe is one of my fav places : ) I'm just waiting to win lottery so I can move to
Highlands : )


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

V. envious of the OP's set-up/location. Living in the middle of nowhere with the dogs would be brilliant - no irksome people.

We bought our present house in Oct. It's a small converted coach house dating back to the 18th Century - sloping roofs, beams, and whatnot. Love the house. We're on the outskirts of York, and the house backs onto the River Foss where we walk Scrabble a lot - though not so much lately since it seems to be permanently flooded 

V. dog friendly. We often take the dogs to the local pub. Can walk across local farmland. Was one reason we moved!

This is where I walk Scrabble most.


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

I'm so jealous. I was brought up in a small village in a pretty remote area, but now I live in a large village at the edge of the fens just outside the city. I hate it, would love to move somewhere more remote and private (I'm naturally anti-social), but for now have to stay where we are. Our village is not very pleasant, many badly behaved and poorly treated dogs, parents with some awful attitudes and obnoxious kids, lots of dog poo and people with no consideration for the environment around them. We do have some nice walks nearby and there are few dog walkers across the fields and woods, but not enough to make up for the place we live...


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> ........ And we have alpacas


Do you know how much i hate you right now?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I live in Anstruther, i do like it but would much rather be in the next village(Pittenweem) as i like it better 

Anstruther is pretty dog friendly, i've not tried to take them anywhere other than the local pet shop but there are lots of dogs owners here, there's a great selection of walks, from beaches to woodlands to fields and parks


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Moobli, pictures like yours are why I love living in Scotland!

The area we live in is pretty good for dog walking, I am a 5 minute drive from Tentsmuir forest which is huge and we can do quite a bit of the Fife coastal path, I just pick which part I want to do that day. I often walk around the airfield at RAF Leuchars, it takes you through the forest and right out onto Kinshaldy beach about a 5 mile walk all in. And on days they are flying you see the Typhoons taking off and landing!

So now if anyone wants to mug me you know where I might be :thumbup:

We spend a lot of time up at Glen Clova when OH is here - he loves mountain biking up ridiculous sized hills and will take Duke too when he's old enough. And also Loch Muick is amazing! Oh my god someone stop me I could go on and on!










Loch Muick:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I love tentsmuir, especially when it's empty as Tummel can run to his hearts content and i don't need to worry about him


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

ballybee said:


> I love tentsmuir, especially when it's empty as Tummel can run to his hearts content and i don't need to worry about him


Me tooo! It's lovely.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

A few pictures -

This view is similar to the view from my bathroom window and back garden... obviously minus the horse ears. 









Nice when the sun shines!

Our walks...

The park which is a 15 minute drive away and quite small, good for a run round but not a proper walk.









The woods which is probably a 10 minute drive and our most usual walk.

























Then there's Dodd Wood which is about 20 minutes drive it's a nice walk and you get some awesome views!
















The doggies like it too.









And there's Whinlatter (30 minutes drive) which is fantastic but busy in summer!









And we have a beach :lol: 20 minutes drive









And then there are the fells, which are fabulous. Just got to watch for sheep, alive and dead!
Our nearest fell is called Binsey which generally has too many sheep to be relaxing.








And then there's all the others! I'm just going to grab some random pictures now!









































































All within an hours drive to the start of the walk. I'm quite spoilt really! 

Also - loads of dog friendly cafes to relax in afterwards!









Yes, definitely spoilt. :thumbup:


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

ballybee said:


> I love tentsmuir, especially when it's empty as Tummel can run to his hearts content and i don't need to worry about him


Same here, we spend a lot of time there except at weekends when there's always folk around


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in between Reading and Basingstoke in a village called Silchester  I think I am quite lucky for walks and stuff. It always amazes me that we have so much countryside (with foot paths!) to explore on our doorstep when in reality we are so close to London. The house backs on to a big forest/ common so we often walk round there- lots of different routes with no roads in sight! 

















We sometimes walk out to "our lake" which is a 10min walk away in a different forest. 

















We then have lots of fields with footpaths and lovely areas for Rusty to RUN! 

















We also have a roman wall and amphitheatre to explore... and the usual playing fields which are good for socialisation.

And then if we get in the car we have...
Greenham Common









The Wayfarers walk is a favourite 









As is the Wasing Estate and the lakes!









The list is endless! I wish we lived closer to the beach but hey ho.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

We were very happy with where we lived and have been in the area for years. I like the fact we have access to sandy beaches, forests and open land but it's become less and less rural over the years (apparently we're now officially within reasonable commute of the smoke !).














































So we're looking to move. We want a smallholding or small house with a a large (1 acre +) garden. There's only two of us and our current house is five bedroom!!

I can work pretty much anywhere and we've been looking around Lincoln and the Midlands but there seems to a lot of new build (no thanks) and big houses with no land... any suggestions welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Elmo the Bear said:


>


This photo is _gorgeous_


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Dober said:


> This photo is _gorgeous_


Thank you... it's at Harting Down (the folly in the background is part of the estate)




























The dogs love it but get covered in "sticky buds"


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, Im now so depressed I think I might cry!:crying:
I live amongest a mass of victorian terraces without front gardens so there is no greenery to be seen. The parks are all about half an hours walk away and TBH none of them are that nice and the 2 country parks are about an hour away and whilst its nice not to see buildings and traffic you can never get away from the sounds of traffic.
I really do miss living somewhere more remote.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Much as I love the idea of living where you do Moobli I know the reality of it wouldn't suit me, I'd be completely reliant on my hubby to take me anywhere.

I like where we live now. We're close enough to the shops that I can walk there but there's also lots of nice places to take your dog for a walk too. Not found any spectacular views or really picturesque places like some have nearby but I can live without those. There probably are some nearby, it's just that I'm limited to places I can walk to.


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

I have to admit I am very jealous! so many lovely pictures of nice looking walks. 

Am I happy where we live? Yes in the sense that as we're with the council this really is the best we could get. We're in a semi detached bungalow (as we both have disabilities) in a lovely little village which sounds great on paper but in reality it's not so great. To get to the shops you need a car, I cannot drive as yet, we live near Leeds and Bradford airport which months after moving we had a notice it was expanding. That main road is a nightmare now so it's only going to get worse. Also our neighbours are not very nice, well the guy is but his wife is a she demon who is constantly watching us. We're having issues about being allowed to put a fence up around our garden, the park that is close buy for dogs isn't great as it's small and most dogs are off lead and not very well behaved (except for the occasional dog). Some dog owners can be careless and quite rude too which is off putting.

There isn't really great dog walking areas here, I mentioned the small park 2 mins away from me, there's a bigger park 10 mins drive away which is ok but I was warned that some regular dogs frequently attack other dogs, there's a field close by that we went to for a while but the field was so overgrown it was a struggle to walk through and I couldn't see if there were other dogs/people around which freaked me out a bit. It's only since getting Tor that I've really noticed the unsuitability of these places as before I thought they would be perfect 

Relatively close by is Ilkley which has some great places to take your dog/s but that means relying on my OH who can't always drive and she can't (unless she's in a wheelchair which is no good in this soggy weather) go on walks with us. That means she'd have to sit in the car for the duration of our walk which isn't really an option for her. 

I would absolutely love to live so rurally (as long as I could drive) that we didn't see many people as I'm socially awkward as it is and being anti social just suits me. Unfortunately that lifestyle is rather impossible when we're both disabled, my OH requires a hospital quite close by and we need an adapted property that's on with the council...


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> And is it dog friendly? (with pics please)
> 
> Many people consider where I live as remote/rural. I have no neighbours and there are only a handful of cottages/farms within a 10 mile radius. Ours is a relatively modern cottage built on the same plot as the original shepherd's cottage - which still stands and which we use for keeping dog/hen food, kids quads, tools in etc. The nearest village is 10 miles, where my son goes to nursery. It only has a small co-op and a couple of pub/hotels. The nearest town either way off the hill is 20 or so miles away, but neither are large. It is just over an hour's drive to Edinburgh.
> 
> ...


Stunning. We lived in a village called Lateronwheel about 15 miles from Wick in the highlands. We lived there five years, and had both our boys there. I miss it a lot, and we only came back south as we missed our family. The scenery looks similar to parts of Caithness and Sutherland. Love it! I like where we live now, its a village semi rural (near Stamford, Lincs) But not as nice as Scotland by a long stretch! Nice to be near family again though. Very dog friendly here with good walks.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Although we have a fairly large pipe works next to us, I love where I live. The pipe works was originally a brickworks because the clay soil round here is/was ideal, and my cottage is part of a row called furnace cottages. The one thing I'd change about the house is the shared access, it's only between three of us, but it means I can't just let the dogs straight out into the garden, they've just got a yard at the back of the house with large double gates that I can fold back and reverse the car into.

At the back of the house the land is free to roam, but as there is livestock on there I tend to use it for lead walks only. There's an old derelict farmstead on the tops, which is up for sale, but not much of a bargain considering how much it would need spending, and the improvements that would need to be made to make it accessible and liveable.

For off lead walks and free running, I drive up to Snailsden moor, which is five mins up the road, or Langsett which is about ten mins in the other direction.

I have made some good friends with some of the neighbours here, something I missed from the last couple of rentals which were more isolated. I absolutely love my cottage which is packed full of old features, that just need uncovering from behind years of chip paper. It doesn't look very big from the front, but because it's on a slope, it's deceptive. I've got plans to convert the loft, which is boarded out, to a master en-suite, and also to move the kitchen down into the larger basement room, and have the dog food prep and sleeping rooms off that.

I've got some fabulous shops close by as well, including the butchers, so yep, I'm pretty happy.

The view from up on Snailsden



















Wind turbines on Royd Moor over the backs from us










The derelict farm



















This is the inside of the farmhouse, with byres in, the people would have lived on the first floor, it has been vacant for that long!










The back of my cottage, the one in the middle.










This is looking across from slightly higher up and over towards the derelict farm house.










That's a house I rented prior to buying this cottage, which was windy, damp, nothing worked and was too isolated, I ended up hating it!










And Langsett reservoir, I take the youngsters there to help get them used to seeing other dogs and dog walkers


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think most of us are going to come and invade your little estate 

Whilst nowhere near as breathtaking as where you live I am quite lucky where I live as I am 5/10 minute drive from a variety of beaches and there are also quite a few green spaces and woods that I can walk in. I am also only 45 minutes from Dartmoor although I haven't yet taken the boys there 

It does come at a price though and during summer there are loads of holidaymakers around and a lot of the beaches we can't use during the summer.

I only have a couple of pictures and they don't really show how lovely it is.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Looks lovely but I'd rather have a bit more variety in the landscape type. Here (Lancaster) there are the Bowland Fells that are a smaller version of the type of hills in your photos; then the Lake District is just up the road; Morecambe Bay is on the doorstep - miles of mudflats with stunning sunsets; and the Morecambe Bay Limestone area is also very close - I work there part of the time and there is limestone pavement there, ancient woodlands and all the associated wildlife.
> 
> I can walk into town along the canal (that's just at the end of my garden), along the river or via road and through a park.
> 
> ...


Your photos are beautiful. I know the area well, having been born and brought up in South Lakes, but going to school and then eventually working in Lancaster. I have lived at Cockerham, Galgate, Halton and also had a lovely cottage on the Quernmore Road into Lancaster  I also love the variety of walks you get in that area. Arnside and Silverdale were favourites, as well as Littledale and Abbeystead - however, dogs aren't allowed on the access areas down there 

We do have a good variety of landscape up here too  The photos are of my house and immediate surrounds, and even though I live, work and spend most of my time in the Uplands, when I want a change we have a variety of beautiful woodlands, sandy beaches and forests just a drive away - between 10-30 mins.

Here are some photos depicting what is on offer in the area ...

Woodlands




























Castle grounds










Forest



















Beaches




























(Do I remember rightly that you are training your collie on sheep? Thomas Longton at Quernmore holds group classes once a week - or at least he used to when I lived down there (I used to take my collies to his classes)).


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I know; I was born and brought up in the middle of nowhere and would love to get back to living in an isolated place. One day, hopefully. Luckily, beautiful countryside is close by.
> 
> OOOOpppppssss......those are just a small selection of the walks we do; bet you wish that you'd never asked now :scared::scared:.


Stunning scenery - it is just my sort (and much of it looks very Scottish Highland-ish)  Whereabouts in Ireland are you? My grandparents had a farm at the foot of the Slieve Bloom Mountains at Mountrath in Co Laois. That is a gorgeous area too.

Loved your photos


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Stunning scenery - it is just my sort (and much of it looks very Scottish Highland-ish)  Whereabouts in Ireland are you? My grandparents had a farm at the foot of the Slieve Bloom Mountains at Mountrath in Co Laois. That is a gorgeous area too.
> 
> Loved your photos


I am in NI. I do lots of walking in the Mournes and some in the Sperrins (although it's sheep city!!) and then forests here and there. It does remind me very much of Scotland.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Though this is now technically trespassing and I think they want to build houses there.
> Most of those walks take a very long time to get to, and they've pretty much all got roads, even if it's just a little lane, so you can't really relax.
> Though we are hoping to move somewhere more rural next year, with no neighbours. Fingers crossed!


Oh no, how awful that more houses are going to be built on such a lovely looking spot 

I do hope you get your rural idyll with no neighbours asap


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Where you live is beautiful Moobli
> 
> We live in the heart of Broadland, a network of man made bodies of water- it's a bit flat but still beautiful. Sadly summer is usually a nuisance as the population swells due to it being a popular tourist destination  I'd be happy living somewhere much more rural.


Beautiful photographs, and it looks a beautiful place to live - shame about the tourists!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> Not quite as remote as you,but yes :thumbup:
> 
> I travelled a fair bit with my previous job,and lived in a few different places,villages,towns and cities.
> 
> ...


It looks lovely, and its great having so much variety in such a relatively close area.

We are looking at buying a property in the Highlands in the New Year :thumbup: Soooo excited - as it is my fave place in the world  We will use it for family holidays, rent it out for self catering and then it will be our retirement property 

My hubby used to work near Moffat, so that will be a similar area to where you are?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> ........ And we have alpacas


Awww lovely ... :lol: So do we


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Moobli said:


> It looks lovely, and its great having so much variety in such a relatively close area.
> 
> We are looking at buying a property in the Highlands in the New Year :thumbup: Soooo excited - as it is my fave place in the world  We will use it for family holidays, rent it out for self catering and then it will be our retirement property
> 
> My hubby used to work near Moffat, so that will be a similar area to where you are?


Are you still thinking about getting that one at Glen Etive or have you spotted something else.?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Although I dont dislike where I live, given a choice, I would live somewhere more in the countryside. I live in a town 6 miles away from Nottingham city centre. The town isnt a pretty town and has it's fair share of crime, antisocial behaviour and alcohol/drug dependent people but I am surrounded by greenbelt land (which they are currently trying to build houses on at 2 sites) and as I live on the Notts/Derbys/Leics border I have a fairly wide range of beautiful places within driving distance. There is also the Peak District and the Derbyshire Dales about 30 mins drive away.

On my doorstep there are cow fields with public footpaths, a river and also the canal. It's probably about 100 yards to the bottom of the road, across the bridge over the stream and i'm on to greenbelt land. I generally dont tend to use the surrounding walking areas as they are far too busy but the field and river at the bottom of the road come in very handy for quick walks and summer swimming opportunities.

This is on my doorstep:

















Here are some of the places we visit that are within 30 mins drive away:
Calke Park & Staunton Harold Reservoir:

































Shipley Country Park:

























Greasley Beauvale/Moorgreen (D.H Lawrence country and featured in his books):

















Watchwood and the old Calverton Colliery:

















I think that will do for now!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

This thread is making me very envious and sad! We live on an ex-council estate in the middle of a city. If we don't want to drive (about 40 mins to the Peak District) then it's either walking the streets or a small field with a path through it!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I stay in a village called Thornhill which is about 14 miles away from the town of Dumfries and I really like it here - for me it is the perfect combination of rural but accessable and not too remote. There is a selection of shops, cafes and pubs in Thornhill and it also has primary and secondary schools but is also surrounded by countryside so there are a large selection of places to walk. I have two woods on my doorstep which open onto fields and rivers for longer walks.

If we fancy going somewhere in the car then Drumlanrig castle and estate are just up the road (although I must admit I never go there ) and the Ae forrest, Mabie forrest, Galloway Forrest Park and the hills beside Durisdeer are a little bit further but still easily reached as is Dumfries. There are plenty of people and dogs about Thornhill but I always seem to manage to walk for miles and rarely met more than a couple of people/dogs (and sometimes no one).

One thing I do not have is alot of photos but I have managed to find a few.










part of Thornhill from the top of Defiance Woods










The snowy hills from Defiance woods










One of three riverside walks - sadly now a dogs on leads only one so not been there for a while










The riverside walk a few years ago when all the ice was there - the big house you can see on the other side of the river is currently up for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sunshine80, we've stayed in some holiday cottages just near kipford and went to mabie forest, OH loves it - mountain biking heaven or something!! But it was a great place for the dog, we also went down to glentress which was pretty good!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been to Mabie a few times if I have been up Dumfries way but have to admit that I prefer the Ae forest as it still has free parking (and is good for mountain biking as well as is part of the 7stanes - my Brother in law takes the kids up there ).


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Some beautiful places.
I live on the edge of a town so we've countryside and convenience of amenities with a city close by. There's a choice of walks from home, although these can be spoiled by numpty dog owners. I like that we can get in the car and have lots of different places nearby (woods, country parks, trails) to walk the dogs within a 30min radius and still discovering new places. 

I don't really like our town and I'd like neighbours further away so don't have to put up with noise/ other inconsiderate behaviour or all the cats that wind the dogs up. Not sure i'd like to be totally remote though even though moobli's place has stunning scenery.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

8tansox said:


> Lovely scenery, not sure I personally could live there, I'd like to give it a try though...... we're 9 miles from Taunton but we do have a small town 4 miles from us where there is at least a Tesco's, but we can't ring for a take-a-way either. I'm used to it now, but I struggled at first not being able to pop out for fish and chips etc.


Beautiful countryside around you, lovely photos (and gorgeous Rotties ). Somerset is one county I have always wanted to visit, but haven't as yet. Hope to in the future though.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Moobli.
> I can't look at your threads any more
> 
> The green eyed monster always raises it's head


Well if your jealous Rona, living in such a beautiful area , how do you think I feel....


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Moobli said:


> Your photos are beautiful. I know the area well, having been born and brought up in South Lakes, but going to school and then eventually working in Lancaster. I have lived at Cockerham, Galgate, Halton and also had a lovely cottage on the Quernmore Road into Lancaster  I also love the variety of walks you get in that area. Arnside and Silverdale were favourites, as well as Littledale and Abbeystead - however, dogs aren't allowed on the access areas down there
> 
> We do have a good variety of landscape up here too  The photos are of my house and immediate surrounds, and even though I live, work and spend most of my time in the Uplands, when I want a change we have a variety of beautiful woodlands, sandy beaches and forests just a drive away - between 10-30 mins.
> 
> (Do I remember rightly that you are training your collie on sheep? Thomas Longton at Quernmore holds group classes once a week - or at least he used to when I lived down there (I used to take my collies to his classes)).


I do loads of walks in the Silverdale area - I work there a couple of days a week, and I'm a voluntary warden on Gait Barrows (no dogs allowed there, though Zig and Kite can come to the work sites). Where did you live in Galgate? I lived at Burrow Heights for 28 years, before moving to this house a couple of years ago. There's a nice walk (mostly on lead) at Littledale - remember that old chapel? - but it's been too muddy to go there for a while.

Yes I am training Kite to work sheep. Thomas Longton was the most obvious local choice, but I was recommended a different trainer who uses gentler methods. It's further to travel, near Kendal, but apparently TL uses more 'traditional' methods and Kite has been trained reward-based. And we get to walk on Whitbarrow on the way back.

She's doing Ok with the sheep, starting to get the idea. She had sole charge (apart from me and the trainer Alan) of a flock of 57 at her last lesson. She's still unsure over what it's all about, but responding well when directed with hand signals. She hasn't attempted to grip, but has shoulder-barged a couple of times. I'm inclined to give a mild reprimand for that, don't want her thinking it's OK, but the trainer wants her to show more confidence. She's always been a dog with bucketloads of self-restraint, so not at all sure she'd show the enthusiasm he expects even if she felt it. I can call her off the sheep any time.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

magpie said:


> I quite like where I live, though sometimes I wish there was a bit more variety for our walks, as it's mostly fields round here and we very rarely see other dog walkers. It's a nice, small village though, and very quiet which suits me well


Lovely photos. You may be surrounded by fields, but they look like very interesting fields to me - I love fields surrounded by woodlands  Lots of potential for interesting wildlife.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

rona said:


> Moobli.
> I can't look at your threads any more
> 
> The green eyed monster always raises it's head


Aww sorry


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Paula07 said:


> Moobli that looks like absolute heaven. I am very jealous!
> 
> I like where we live. It's a small town and there are plenty of fields and walks close to us.


Lovely photos Paula. I can't believe how green the grass is  That is one thing we don't see much of up here in the Uplands - lush green grass.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Not anymore.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

new westie owner said:


> We live in city  that's why most weekends are spent in west of Scotland and
> Glencoe is one of my fav places : ) I'm just waiting to win lottery so I can move to
> Highlands : )


I feel your pain. I sampled the "delights" of city life for a few short years when I moved from the Lakes to London, but I soon felt trapped and moved back to the countryside.

I have seen some of your lovely Glencoe photos. I adore it up there too. We are (fingers, toes and everything crossed) hoping to buy a place up there in the New Year.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Barcode said:


> V. envious of the OP's set-up/location. Living in the middle of nowhere with the dogs would be brilliant - no irksome people.
> 
> We bought our present house in Oct. It's a small converted coach house dating back to the 18th Century - sloping roofs, beams, and whatnot. Love the house. We're on the outskirts of York, and the house backs onto the River Foss where we walk Scrabble a lot - though not so much lately since it seems to be permanently flooded
> 
> ...


Oh your house sounds gorgeous - any photos? I would love a really pretty farmhouse. That is one thing, I adore my location but would really like a nicer house : Some people are never happy :mad2:

Stunning photos of your area, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

ballybee said:


> I live in Anstruther, i do like it but would much rather be in the next village(Pittenweem) as i like it better
> 
> Anstruther is pretty dog friendly, i've not tried to take them anywhere other than the local pet shop but there are lots of dogs owners here, there's a great selection of walks, from beaches to woodlands to fields and parks


That looks a really pretty area, great photos.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

alison11 said:


> Moobli, pictures like yours are why I love living in Scotland!
> 
> The area we live in is pretty good for dog walking, I am a 5 minute drive from Tentsmuir forest which is huge and we can do quite a bit of the Fife coastal path, I just pick which part I want to do that day. I often walk around the airfield at RAF Leuchars, it takes you through the forest and right out onto Kinshaldy beach about a 5 mile walk all in. And on days they are flying you see the Typhoons taking off and landing!
> 
> ...


No keep going :thumbup: Stunning photos, isn't Scotland amazing?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


Elmo the Bear said:



Thank you... it's at Harting Down (the folly in the background is part of the estate)

Click to expand...

*


Elmo the Bear said:


> The dogs love it but get covered in "sticky buds"


My sister and I have spent hours combing the South Downs for wild orchids....


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> A few pictures -
> 
> This view is similar to the view from my bathroom window and back garden... obviously minus the horse ears.
> 
> Yes, definitely spoilt. :thumbup:


Gotta love Cumbria - great photos  I was born and brought up there. Too many people though unfortunately!  Some beautiful views/walks. Thanks for the pics Werehorse.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Aww sorry


No don't feel sorry for Rona - she lives in a simply stunning area down South.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicki85 said:


> I'm in between Reading and Basingstoke in a village called Silchester  I think I am quite lucky for walks and stuff. It always amazes me that we have so much countryside (with foot paths!) to explore on our doorstep when in reality we are so close to London. The house backs on to a big forest/ common so we often walk round there- lots of different routes with no roads in sight!
> 
> The list is endless! I wish we lived closer to the beach but hey ho.


Stunning shots. That looks a wonderful place to live and walk the dog  It is hard to believe it is so close to London. Wow!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Moobli - where you live is truly stunning 
But if I'm honest as much as I would love to come and stay I couldn't live there all year round 
I'm a suburban girl, I love where I live :thumbup:
10 minute walk to the village shops, great bus routes and take-a-ways at my finger tips 
But I get the best of both worlds 
5 minute walk to the beach and 10 minute walk to the country park :thumbup: 
I couldn't imagine not seeing the sea every day


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Awww lovely ... :lol: So do we


I hate you even more.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Elmo the Bear said:


> We were very happy with where we lived and have been in the area for years. I like the fact we have access to sandy beaches, forests and open land but it's become less and less rural over the years (apparently we're now officially within reasonable commute of the smoke !).
> 
> So we're looking to move. We want a smallholding or small house with a a large (1 acre +) garden. There's only two of us and our current house is five bedroom!!
> 
> I can work pretty much anywhere and we've been looking around Lincoln and the Midlands but there seems to a lot of new build (no thanks) and big houses with no land... any suggestions welcome. :thumbup:


Beautiful photos. Love the deer 

You need to move further North, or even North of the Border  You get LOADS more for your money up here. :thumbup:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

My sister lives near the South Downs:










I, on the other hand, live surrounded by flat fields of sugarbeet, wheat and barley...!!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> wow, Im now so depressed I think I might cry!:crying:
> I live amongest a mass of victorian terraces without front gardens so there is no greenery to be seen. The parks are all about half an hours walk away and TBH none of them are that nice and the 2 country parks are about an hour away and whilst its nice not to see buildings and traffic you can never get away from the sounds of traffic.
> I really do miss living somewhere more remote.


Is there any chance of a move in the future?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Much as I love the idea of living where you do Moobli I know the reality of it wouldn't suit me, I'd be completely reliant on my hubby to take me anywhere.
> 
> I like where we live now. We're close enough to the shops that I can walk there but there's also lots of nice places to take your dog for a walk too. Not found any spectacular views or really picturesque places like some have nearby but I can live without those. There probably are some nearby, it's just that I'm limited to places I can walk to.


Yes, you really need to be able to drive/have your own transport when you live out like this.

It looks really wooded where you are. I LOVE woodland walks.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

LJLilley said:


> I have to admit I am very jealous! so many lovely pictures of nice looking walks.
> 
> Am I happy where we live? Yes in the sense that as we're with the council this really is the best we could get. We're in a semi detached bungalow (as we both have disabilities) in a lovely little village which sounds great on paper but in reality it's not so great. To get to the shops you need a car, I cannot drive as yet, we live near Leeds and Bradford airport which months after moving we had a notice it was expanding. That main road is a nightmare now so it's only going to get worse. Also our neighbours are not very nice, well the guy is but his wife is a she demon who is constantly watching us. We're having issues about being allowed to put a fence up around our garden, the park that is close buy for dogs isn't great as it's small and most dogs are off lead and not very well behaved (except for the occasional dog). Some dog owners can be careless and quite rude too which is off putting.
> 
> ...


 I am sorry your situation isn't as you would like it. Hopefully there might be changes in the future that will make things more favourable all round for you.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> Stunning. We lived in a village called Lateronwheel about 15 miles from Wick in the highlands. We lived there five years, and had both our boys there. I miss it a lot, and we only came back south as we missed our family. The scenery looks similar to parts of Caithness and Sutherland. Love it! I like where we live now, its a village semi rural (near Stamford, Lincs) But not as nice as Scotland by a long stretch! Nice to be near family again though. Very dog friendly here with good walks.


What a shame you had to move away from Scotland  Sutherland would be our second choice after the NW Highlands. Love it up there. You are right, around here does look similar to parts of Sutherland, as well as some parts of Highland Perthshire.

It is hard being away from family at times, so I can understand why you gave it up to move back to be nearer to them.

Do you have any photos to share of where you are now, and also where you were near Wick?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Although we have a fairly large pipe works next to us, I love where I live. The pipe works was originally a brickworks because the clay soil round here is/was ideal, and my cottage is part of a row called furnace cottages. The one thing I'd change about the house is the shared access, it's only between three of us, but it means I can't just let the dogs straight out into the garden, they've just got a yard at the back of the house with large double gates that I can fold back and reverse the car into.
> 
> At the back of the house the land is free to roam, but as there is livestock on there I tend to use it for lead walks only. There's an old derelict farmstead on the tops, which is up for sale, but not much of a bargain considering how much it would need spending, and the improvements that would need to be made to make it accessible and liveable.
> 
> ...


Some beautiful photographs, it looks a gorgeous area. I LOVE derelict buildings, so love the old farm photos. Your cottage is really pretty too. It reminds me of my FIL's farm, which is made out of the same stone, and is at Saddleworth.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Moobli said:


> But it isn't a competition and I would be very interested just to see where other people live and walk their dogs


LOVE where we live. I will complain that we have some stretches of cold weather that can feel constraining since we just got through two weeks of minus 20 weather.

We are 6 miles from the nearest small town on a rural acreage which was subdivided in 1943. We are 30 miles from a small city where all the amenities can be purchased, but we can't live here without a commitment to driving.

My OH is Metis and his family has had connections to this land for over 100 years so we have areas on our property where remnants of old lean-tos and sod houses were and stories about the relatives remembered. His parents ashes are scattered here as well . . . so there is a lot of emotional attachment.

This is from above and captures the main yard (a photo of a photo).










This was taken out our front window (in the summer).









And this looks back off of our deck to our property. It is typical slightly hilly bushland with some swamp . . . not good for pasturing or grazing stock as it is wet too long in the spring. It is great walking/quadding/snowmobile land attached to a waterfowl reserve park area, which is why subdivisions have grown up here. The dogs love this view for admiring birds and squirrels and setting off on chase when temptation arises.










We have trails cut through the bush area for walking and I love being able to step out the door and walk the dogs - not even thinking of a leash. This is headed back home from the far corner. The double spruce marks the highest point on the property, and there was once a lean-to there. I'm standing in a dried creek bed to take the photo. Hiway construction in the 50s changed the water routes here so the creek no longer runs but for in the spring.










We get a spring swamp for the water loving dogs in our home.










We have interesting visitors in our back fenced area sometimes too.










CC


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Beth17 said:


> I think most of us are going to come and invade your little estate
> 
> Whilst nowhere near as breathtaking as where you live I am quite lucky where I live as I am 5/10 minute drive from a variety of beaches and there are also quite a few green spaces and woods that I can walk in. I am also only 45 minutes from Dartmoor although I haven't yet taken the boys there
> 
> It does come at a price though and during summer there are loads of holidaymakers around and a lot of the beaches we can't use during the summer.


Devon is really lovely and I suppose, as you say, the hordes of tourists is the price you pay for living in such a gorgeous area. I have had a couple of holidays down there and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow Moobli, that's incredible!!!

I'm not all that pleased with where I'm living at the moment from a dog perspective - the area is nice but there's not a lot to do around here with a dog. I'm moving soon and, whilst we'll still be living in the same city, we'll be near some really nice 'wild' areas which I'm looking forward to exploring.

I'd love to live out in the countryside - maybe one day


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I am in NI. I do lots of walking in the Mournes and some in the Sperrins (although it's sheep city!!) and then forests here and there. It does remind me very much of Scotland.


It is stunning! Have you read the Search & Rescue Dog book by Neil Powell? Much of it is based around the Mournes.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> Are you still thinking about getting that one at Glen Etive or have you spotted something else.?


Same one


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Moobli said:


> It is stunning! Have you read the Search & Rescue Dog book by Neil Powell? Much of it is based around the Mournes.


No; I'll have to hunt it out - I'd be really interested to read it.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> Although I dont dislike where I live, given a choice, I would live somewhere more in the countryside. I live in a town 6 miles away from Nottingham city centre. The town isnt a pretty town and has it's fair share of crime, antisocial behaviour and alcohol/drug dependent people but I am surrounded by greenbelt land (which they are currently trying to build houses on at 2 sites) and as I live on the Notts/Derbys/Leics border I have a fairly wide range of beautiful places within driving distance. There is also the Peak District and the Derbyshire Dales about 30 mins drive away.
> 
> On my doorstep there are cow fields with public footpaths, a river and also the canal. It's probably about 100 yards to the bottom of the road, across the bridge over the stream and i'm on to greenbelt land. I generally dont tend to use the surrounding walking areas as they are far too busy but the field and river at the bottom of the road come in very handy for quick walks and summer swimming opportunities.
> 
> I think that will do for now!


Wow - stunning landscape shots, Leanne. You may live in a town, but it is obviously surrounded by some beautiful countryside.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

sharloid said:


> This thread is making me very envious and sad! We live on an ex-council estate in the middle of a city. If we don't want to drive (about 40 mins to the Peak District) then it's either walking the streets or a small field with a path through it!


   On the upside, the Peak District is beautiful and within your reach


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

sunshine80 said:


> I stay in a village called Thornhill which is about 14 miles away from the town of Dumfries and I really like it here - for me it is the perfect combination of rural but accessable and not too remote. There is a selection of shops, cafes and pubs in Thornhill and it also has primary and secondary schools but is also surrounded by countryside so there are a large selection of places to walk. I have two woods on my doorstep which open onto fields and rivers for longer walks.
> 
> If we fancy going somewhere in the car then Drumlanrig castle and estate are just up the road (although I must admit I never go there ) and the Ae forrest, Mabie forrest, Galloway Forrest Park and the hills beside Durisdeer are a little bit further but still easily reached as is Dumfries. There are plenty of people and dogs about Thornhill but I always seem to manage to walk for miles and rarely met more than a couple of people/dogs (and sometimes no one).
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos, that looks a lovely area. I especially LOVE the name Defiance woods


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I love where I live - it's zone 3 of London and 15 minutes from the centre or 15 minutes from Epping Forest plus I can get a take away at anytime of day or night! :lol: I do love to go to more remote places for holidays and I have an idea of retiring to the west of Ireland but for now east London is perfect for me. We have lots of places to walk and loads of dog friendly pubs and cafes plus a great sense of community.

The field of tiny mice










The playing fields










Wanstead Flats (at the end of our road)




























Wanstead Park (15 minute walk away across the flats)




























Epping Forest extension




























Epping Forest




























We're also only 20 minutes on the overground from Hampstead Heath





































Dog friendly pubs!




























Yes they are on the sofa - with permission. 

Wow - that was a lot of photos, it made me realise just how few I actually have without dogs in.


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

no , i live in a bad neighborhood , and to be honest i prefer to drive with my dogs to a park that is further away than hang aground with "ppl wearing pj's all day and druggies "
but, im grateful for my home -and even tho its not in the best of neighborhoods i appreciate it and look after it ,and make most of it x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I like having quick access to facilities and I live in a very urban area. However, within minutes we have this:









Or this:









Or this:









Or this:









Or this:









And this:









Best of both worlds, IMO.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I do loads of walks in the Silverdale area - I work there a couple of days a week, and I'm a voluntary warden on Gait Barrows (no dogs allowed there, though Zig and Kite can come to the work sites). Where did you live in Galgate? I lived at Burrow Heights for 28 years, before moving to this house a couple of years ago. There's a nice walk (mostly on lead) at Littledale - remember that old chapel? - but it's been too muddy to go there for a while.
> 
> Yes I am training Kite to work sheep. Thomas Longton was the most obvious local choice, but I was recommended a different trainer who uses gentler methods. It's further to travel, near Kendal, but apparently TL uses more 'traditional' methods and Kite has been trained reward-based. And we get to walk on Whitbarrow on the way back.
> 
> She's doing Ok with the sheep, starting to get the idea. She had sole charge (apart from me and the trainer Alan) of a flock of 57 at her last lesson. She's still unsure over what it's all about, but responding well when directed with hand signals. She hasn't attempted to grip, but has shoulder-barged a couple of times. I'm inclined to give a mild reprimand for that, don't want her thinking it's OK, but the trainer wants her to show more confidence. She's always been a dog with bucketloads of self-restraint, so not at all sure she'd show the enthusiasm he expects even if she felt it. I can call her off the sheep any time.


I bought one of the Jackson new build cottages on Crofters Fold in Galgate when they were first built  I lived there for around 5 years I think.

I never found TL's methods to be harsh tbh, but then I would never let anyone manhandle my dog and made that pretty obvious from the start.

Glad you are enjoying your training with Alan (Bradley?). Keep us updated.

I am trying to remember the old chapel at Littledale?

Here is Flame, my eldest GSD, at Littledale


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Oh your house sounds gorgeous - any photos? I would love a really pretty farmhouse. That is one thing, I adore my location but would really like a nicer house : Some people are never happy :mad2:
> 
> Stunning photos of your area, it looks gorgeous.


Uhmmm. Found this one from Rightmove (when we bought it).










It's small, but suits us (couple, two dogs, one hedgehog!). Eventually, I'd like to move somewhere with a big field - don't care too much about the size of the house!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> No don't feel sorry for Rona - she lives in a simply stunning area down South.


Haha she is just kidding us


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I quite like it where I live, we have a park across the road (although its usually full of idiots) and a BIG field 2 minutes away that is always deserted, I go there with Tiger because I can let him off lead without worrying about other dogs approaching us 

Then a little bit further out, about a 5 minute drive away, we have Pendle Hill and all the lancashire countryside, leading out to the trough of Bowland and even as far as the edges of the Yorkshire Moors. If I jump on the train, I can also be in Blackpool or Lytham St Annes (which is a brilliant dog friendly beach!) within an hour or so. Then we are also about an hours' bus journey away from Manchester city centre and about 40 minutes on the train to Preston and Leeds.... so although where I live is considered 'rough' and is definitely very run down with high rates of crime and a LOT of unemployment and drug problems, we actually have everything within easy access, even for the likes of me who can't drive!

I can't wait until I pass my driving test & get myself a car, by then I will be in my own home and I can start getting my own dogs


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> My sister lives near the South Downs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so pretty. I have a friend who lives near the South Downs and her walk photos are always gorgeous.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

comfortcreature said:


> LOVE where we live. I will complain that we have some stretches of cold weather that can feel constraining since we just got through two weeks of minus 20 weather.
> 
> We are 6 miles from the nearest small town on a rural acreage which was subdivided in 1943. We are 30 miles from a small city where all the amenities can be purchased, but we can't live here without a commitment to driving.
> 
> My OH is Metis and his family has had connections to this land for over 100 years so we have areas on our property where remnants of old lean twos and sod houses were and stories about the relatives remembered. His parents ashes are scattered here as well . . . so there is a lot of emotional attachment.


Wow - that looks fab. LOVE the Moose (although they can be quite dangerous can't they?). Do you get wolves/coyotes etc too? If so, I am mad jealous! I am currently following the blog of a lady who does tracking with her dogs in Northern Ontario - and it is a place I would LOVE to visit - and maybe even stay a bit longer 

That is so interesting about your husband's family and the connections to the area.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Wow Moobli, that's incredible!!!
> 
> I'm not all that pleased with where I'm living at the moment from a dog perspective - the area is nice but there's not a lot to do around here with a dog. I'm moving soon and, whilst we'll still be living in the same city, we'll be near some really nice 'wild' areas which I'm looking forward to exploring.
> 
> I'd love to live out in the countryside - maybe one day


Thanks McKenzie.

I always imagine all of NZ to be like where my friends live in Taupo. That looks a stunning area, and another place I would love to visit one day.

This is their website

Zeke & Ty Long Haired German Shepherds

I hope you will share some of your wild explorations when you move


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogless said:


> No; I'll have to hunt it out - I'd be really interested to read it.


Search Dogs and Me: One Man and His Life-saving Dogs: Amazon.co.uk: Neil Powell: Books

It's great :thumbup:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

L/C said:


> I love where I live - it's zone 3 of London and 15 minutes from the centre or 15 minutes from Epping Forest plus I can get a take away at anytime of day or night! :lol: I do love to go to more remote places for holidays and I have an idea of retiring to the west of Ireland but for now east London is perfect for me. We have lots of places to walk and loads of dog friendly pubs and cafes plus a great sense of community.


Brilliant photos - love the flying greyhound  I was naively unaware just how many wide and open spaces are in and around London  I never visited Epping Forest, but used to love going to Richmond Park.

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> I like having quick access to facilities and I live in a very urban area. However, within minutes we have this:
> 
> Best of both worlds, IMO.


:thumbup: That's a lot of countryside for an urban area :thumbup: Gorgeous pics. Love the ponies and the swimming spanners


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Barcode said:


> Uhmmm. Found this one from Rightmove (when we bought it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Search Dogs and Me: One Man and His Life-saving Dogs: Amazon.co.uk: Neil Powell: Books
> 
> It's great :thumbup:


Order placed :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

We live in a typical south wales valley miners house. Mid-terrace but massive back yard. Both infront and behind our home are mountain walks. At the end of our street is a new walkers/cyclist path which leads to a monument called The Guardian of the Valleys. The dogs love it but so many people are scared of our 4 large dogs we mainly use the mountain track or we bundle them into the car and head off to Gilwern Canals as its pretty quiet.

All in all we love it where we live.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooow I love where you live - for a holiday - but as a 'townie' it's a bit too remote for me. Essex is not far from 'the smoke' and we can easily visit places we used to frequent, especially Covent Garden - which I love. :001_wub:

I do love living here now, at first i hated everything about it - too quiet even with houses all round, nothing like the hustle and bustle of London but I'm used to it after twenty odd years, lots of farms around, nice scenery and the prom. Yep I pretty much like where I live! 

I still miss the diversity of London though!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I live on the wirral its urban where i live but as wirral is a peninsula we are never too far from a beach and we have some amazing country parks

this is our nearest beach which is very much a seaside resort with arcades ect


















this is our country park


























This is another beach but the other side of the peninsular


















And where we go most days our local rugby field or park


















got a bit carried away with the pics opps


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I love where I live... it's the sunniest place in the British Isles (not that you'd know that lately!)

We have quite a lot of variety for walks here and being only an ickle Island, nothing is very far away 

We have downs:





































A selection of beaches, some sandy, some shingle, some rocky and some muddy!!









































































We also have Marshland:










Forests:




























The Creek:










and lots and lots of fields!



















and our house ain't too shabby either


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Moobli - where you live is truly stunning
> But if I'm honest as much as I would love to come and stay I couldn't live there all year round
> I'm a suburban girl, I love where I live :thumbup:
> 10 minute walk to the village shops, great bus routes and take-a-ways at my finger tips
> ...


Found some Photo's :thumbup:

The beach and shingle heath


















The Country Park 



























And I'm extra lucky to have a big recreation ground opposite which is great for very early morning quick run-a-rounds if I've not time for a walk along the beach. 
And plenty of wide grassy edged cycle tracks for wet and windy days.

My house it's self is a pretty ugly post war prefab building, end of terrace with a small overlooked back garden - but it's location more than makes up for that :thumbup:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We've put in an offer on a house in a nice village in South Cambs. Lots of lovely walks so my photos of the parks local to us will be irrelevant very soon. We'll find out after NY if we will be off. It is only ten miles down the road and I think if we didn't have a lead reactive lovely we might stay out as it is possible to walk dogs along the river path in Cambridge. It's very hard with Molly who barks not only at dogs but the cows on the common too! It is a good place to bring up a balanced dog!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Found some Photo's :thumbup:
> 
> The beach and shingle heath
> 
> ...


that looks like Dunwich but the gorse reminds me of Cornwall where I used to live and wish I still did. Lovely photos.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> I live on the wirral its urban where i live but as wirral is a peninsula we are never too far from a beach and we have some amazing country parks
> 
> this is our nearest beach which is very much a seaside resort with arcades ect
> 
> got a bit carried away with the pics opps


Lovely beaches and country park :thumbup: You can never post too many pics


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I love where I live... it's the sunniest place in the British Isles (not that you'd know that lately!)
> 
> We have quite a lot of variety for walks here and being only an ickle Island, nothing is very far away


Looks absolutely beautiful! You have everything :thumbup: Love your house


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!!!

I love where we live, out in the boonies, will see what photos I can find...


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Found some Photo's :thumbup:


Beautiful photos ... looks a fab location :thumbup:


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Absolutely so impressed with beautiful locations that people live  

We live 5 mins from Skyfall House or we did !!!

Toby and I used to trip the fantastic across where the film set was on our Sunday romps....very bizarre to actually see it on the film!!!

Hankley « The Foraging Photographer

We live between Surrey Hills aonb and the South Downs Park 15 mins drive the other way.

Amazing place to live! You do need a car or to cycle though as public transport is pants.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

well i`m very jealous of the places people live love the pics of Scotland and Isle of Wight too
we live in cornwall on a hill called Carn Brea,so we walk over there and around a trail called the Flat Lode Trail,which links to a walk from one coast to the other,we`re about 10mins drive or an hour s walk from the beach


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

We are land rich, house poor 

The stream behind our house:

















Path to the stream from the house:









Front pasture, corner of the barn to the left:









Our driveway after a very rare snow:









The state park literally minutes down the road:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

jonb said:


> well i`m very jealous of the places people live love the pics of Scotland and Isle of Wight too
> we live in cornwall on a hill called Carn Brea,so we walk over there and around a trail called the Flat Lode Trail,which links to a walk from one coast to the other,we`re about 10mins drive or an hour s walk from the beach


I love Cornwall ... brill piccies.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

ouesi said:


> We are land rich, house poor


Beautiful!!!! Love it! Can I come for a holiday please  Stunning snow photo especially.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

no pictures currently, but i live in the derbyshire dales not far from the peak district. lovely for walking ie the peak trail which you can take to buxton which is 20 miles away. dont have a dog atm but will enjoy it when i do. moobli it is absolutely beautiful where you live but unfortunately i dont drive so have to be near public transport, but it is still beautiful around here


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Gorgeous photos, that looks a lovely area. I especially LOVE the name Defiance woods


Defiance wood was planted in 2005 to mark the 200th anniversery of the battle of Trafalgar and is one of 27 across the UK - all planted with the help of local children. I like it because being newly planted the fences are nice and secure and I can let Sonny run around in it - although all he seems to do these days is run along the path as it can get quite overgrown. Only down side is I have to walk along a busy stretch of main road to get to it (although there is a pavement). Here is a link about all the sites for anyone that is interested  http://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/en/our-woods/victory-wood/Pages/victory.aspx?wood=5571


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Where you live is beautiful Moobli
> 
> We live in the heart of Broadland, a network of man made bodies of water- it's a bit flat but still beautiful. Sadly summer is usually a nuisance as the population swells due to it being a popular tourist destination  I'd be happy living somewhere much more rural.
> 
> ...


i came from essex and now live in derbyshire, but norfolk was the place that i wanted to move to, i initially came to live here because of friends. must admit i have never heard of how hill tho


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh! almost forgot! Sunrise viewed from the front porch a few days ago









And the same view at sunset this past summer


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Beautiful!!!! Love it! Can I come for a holiday please  Stunning snow photo especially.


Come on! We love visitors!
You'll have to reciprocate though!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

got to admit you live in a beautiful part of the world here in the uk


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Moobli said:


> I bought one of the Jackson new build cottages on Crofters Fold in Galgate when they were first built  I lived there for around 5 years I think.
> 
> I never found TL's methods to be harsh tbh, but then I would never let anyone manhandle my dog and made that pretty obvious from the start.
> 
> ...


Just off the footpath by Littledale Hall. Disused, rather derelict but still beautiful. There's a small cemetary behind it.


----------



## Jenny1963 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Moobli 

I am smack bang in between The New Forest and the sea. It's okay where I live but I would like to move once the children have finish FT education - to somewhere more remote with some land and a holiday cottage on site that I can rent out and offer dog friendly holidays 

Jenny


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

No :-( I moved home to Kent (from Cheltenham) to be closer to my family and my pony and for a career change. The area we live in is nice and used to be considered pretty rural. However, with more and more people moving out of London into the area, it's just getting busier and busier and IMO the area's been ruined. 

I really miss the West Country, and am starting to look for areas where I might be able to transfer my business to (I run a dog walking company).

I don't have any pics- sorry!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Pet Services Kent said:


> No :-( I moved home to Kent (from Cheltenham) to be closer to my family and my pony and for a career change. The area we live in is nice and used to be considered pretty rural. However, with more and more people moving out of London into the area, it's just getting busier and busier and IMO the area's been ruined.
> 
> I really miss the West Country, and am starting to look for areas where I might be able to transfer my business to (I run a dog walking company).
> 
> I don't have any pics- sorry!


this is why i moved to derbyshire as essex was getting to be the same as kent


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Moobli said:


> Wow - that looks fab. LOVE the Moose (although they can be quite dangerous can't they?). Do you get wolves/coyotes etc too? If so, I am mad jealous! I am currently following the blog of a lady who does tracking with her dogs in Northern Ontario - and it is a place I would LOVE to visit - and maybe even stay a bit longer
> 
> That is so interesting about your husband's family and the connections to the area.


The few years I've lived out of Alberta has been in Northern Ontario. It is GORGEOUS.

We're rather flat. I am not fond of large bodies of water and I like flat (true prairie girl here) and I feel that warm 'at home' feeling when I see rows of flat fields out the window when flying back from holidays, so I'm happy with that.

Yes, the moose can be dangerous. When they are in the yard is one of the occasions the dog door gets sealed off. We had one boy that decided to run on us a few years ago (the dogs more than me but the dogs quickly scooted past and left me in the rear) and when a Moose is breathing down your neck trying to stomp you the realisation of how fragile you might be hits home (and how darned huge Moose truly are). He grazed my Husky but she tucked and rolled out of it thank goodness.

We do have coyotes. They den down in a dry river bed gully about 500 yards from my home across a vacant park reserve land area. I see them almost daily, especially at sun set, in the warmer months. We are fenced to keep them out as much as to keep ours in. Still, we had coyote scat left not 20 feet from our garage this fall - don't know how he got in or out but he did. My dogs, even with the dog door, tend to hang out on the deck and not go far without human company so I still feel safe enough.

We've not seen a wolf here, but 25 years ago, prior to the fence, we did have a black bear in the yard.

CC


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Huh! All I get are possums.

OK, I HAVE to get photographing, I feel all inspired.

I'd forgotten just how different it is here. It's been 40 years since I last set foot in England. I lived in Cheshire, not the Wirral, Hartford outside Northwich in the middle.

I live in the 'burbs so not very beautiful. Australian countryside (the bush) is very, very different and I lived here for two years before I could see_ any_ beauty in it. I can now but it took ages.

I'm at work so can't ransack the 'puter but I will get some photos together (that's a threat).


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ozrex said:


> Huh! All I get are possums.


All we get are your bloody possums too!  And a few birds. Hardly thrilling stuff.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, I'm sat here in tears, can't bring myself to go past page 10 
seeing all the glorious places you all live really has confirmed to me that I do hate where I live.... 

I am grateful for having a roof over my head though, but still want to ask...

ANYONE GOT A GRANNY FLAT AT THE BACK OF THEIR HOMES FOR THIS GRANNY AND LITTLE DOG? ....we wont take up much room!


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

*I live in a rural area in which many of my neighbors have and love dogs, so it is nothing to see them walking their dogs along the road or through fields or paths/trails in the woods. However, I have a large, fenced-in area on my property to allow my dogs to run, plenty of shade to lie down, and of course, I've built a water trough system where they can get some fresh, cool water.

Interestingly enough, where I live, the only times one hears dogs barking is when there is an intruder around or they're playing with their owners or hunting. Other than that, it is quite peaceful here. *


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Showed oh pics he said he is envious
Of your oh and his job : )


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Come on! We love visitors!
> You'll have to reciprocate though!


Absolutely  Dog lovers always welcome here


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Just off the footpath by Littledale Hall. Disused, rather derelict but still beautiful. There's a small cemetary behind it.


OMG! In all the time I walked around there, I don't think I ever saw this chapel! I will have to investigate next time I am down for a visit!  It looks lovely.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Jenny1963 said:


> Hi Moobli
> 
> I am smack bang in between The New Forest and the sea. It's okay where I live but I would like to move once the children have finish FT education - to somewhere more remote with some land and a holiday cottage on site that I can rent out and offer dog friendly holidays
> 
> Jenny


Hiya Jenny  The New Forest is a beautiful area


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Absolutely  Dog lovers always welcome here


ok great we`ll be over later staying til ummmmmmmm


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Moobli said:


> I feel your pain. I sampled the "delights" of city life for a few short years when I moved from the Lakes to London, but I soon felt trapped and moved back to the countryside.
> 
> I have seen some of your lovely Glencoe photos. I adore it up there too. We are (fingers, toes and everything crossed) hoping to buy a place up there in the New Year.


My fav pic of Glencoe  are you looking in Glencoe village or rural ? only thing spoiling its beauty is vandalised cottage of Jimmy saville  unless its demolished now


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Not particularly. I live in a largely muslim area and as many of us know muslims in general hate dogs and I don't think this has helped Kes at all. The reactions she gets from some people I think have helped to make her wary of strangers as it's rare to find one who is nice to her or even smiles. I have to drive out the city if I want a really nice walk, only have 2 nice parks within walking distance. Would like to live somewhere more remote but it's all about funds and me wanting to still live close to my family.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't really like where I live, it's above a shopping centre so that's handy for shopping but I really couldn't care less bout that. The landlord doesn't allow dogs, he even had notices put up saying dogs are not allowed to visit the block, anyone who allowed this to happen would be in breech of their tenancy.

So my gf wouldn't be able to bring her Westie pup here just to visit.

The lifts break down often and the caretakers hold them when they are doing work preventing anyone from using them.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

new westie owner said:


> My fav pic of Glencoe  are you looking in Glencoe village or rural ? only thing spoiling its beauty is vandalised cottage of Jimmy saville  unless its demolished now


Lovely photos  Yes, it is a shame about the vandilised cottage. I do hope it isn't demolished though, as it has history in that it belonged to the world famous mountaineer, Hamish MacInnes, long before JS owned it.

I believe it was going to be sold or converted into a respite centre for the disabled before the awful revelations about Savile.

The property we are interested in is very rural and totally lovely  If it comes off, I will post the details.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

No i dont like where I live lol, but i likey a lot where you live Moobli 

My idea of heaven, although a bit of a bugger if you run out of eggs or sugar 

Will get around to putting pics on cos really I am lucky in that our walks are either, rivers; beach; forest, moorland or heathland


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

Lovely place Moobli. We're quite happy where we are, a secluded little village just outside of Watford.

Here's Percy in one of our favourite haunts. Not too many people in Watford know about it, so we've mostly got it to ourselves.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

samuelsmiles said:


> Lovely place Moobli. We're quite happy where we are, a secluded little village just outside of Watford.
> 
> Here's Percy in one of our favourite haunts. Not too many people in Watford know about it, so we've mostly got it to ourselves.


I think you're cheating now!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

samuelsmiles said:


> Lovely place Moobli. We're quite happy where we are, a secluded little village just outside of Watford.
> 
> Here's Percy in one of our favourite haunts. Not too many people in Watford know about it, so we've mostly got it to ourselves.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Hang on, we are moving to Watford!


----------



## Stardi (Dec 1, 2012)

I live in North Sweden, in Boden. We have a lot of nature here and its close to Luleå, one of the bigger cities upp here. But i would like to move longer down south in Sweden, to explore something else and not just Boden.

Here are som pictures.



































































































































































Sorry for all the pictures. :laugh:


----------



## Stardi (Dec 1, 2012)

Hmm. I posted a replie but it dont show so i try again.

I live in the north of Sweden, in Boden. We have lot of forest and good walking areas here and it is close to Luleå, one of the bigger cities up here. I would like to move to the middle/south of Sweden, to try something new in life.

Here are som pictures. Some are taken with my mobil phone, so they are not in as good quality as the others.

Sorry but I dont have the patient to upload all the pictures again so you have to go to my blog posts.

Bilder från dagens promenad

Härliga promenader

En promenad

Lite blandade bilder

Lite höstbilder

Härlig kvällspromenad med Zack


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Lovely photos  Yes, it is a shame about the vandilised cottage. I do hope it isn't demolished though, as it has history in that it belonged to the world famous mountaineer, Hamish MacInnes, long before JS owned it.
> 
> I believe it was going to be sold or converted into a respite centre for the disabled before the awful revelations about Savile.
> 
> The property we are interested in is very rural and totally lovely  If it comes off, I will post the details.


Wish you very best of luck : )


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, it's not as beautiful as where you live Moobli, and the picture of Watford made me giggle, but yes, I do like where I live 

My house is pretty small, and ordinary, but in a quiet street, with mostly good neighbours. I have a large garden which I love to tend and me and the dog have some great places to walk. The gate at the bottom of my garden leads onto playing fields, and country lanes which lead to footpaths, bridleways and farmland. We also have quite a number of country parks close by. Since walking in these places since getting the dog in March, I do stop and look at the scenery and it can be lovely. Walked early the other day and a haw frost made the landscape really beautiful.

We are also close to two towns so have the best of both worlds. 

Obviously, there are the usual negatives like: too many cars, council won't pick up the litter over the playing fields :angry: too much dog poo, the odd , scumbag, etc. but generally we are quite lucky.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Love this thread, so many lovely places we all live.



simplysardonic said:


> Where you live is beautiful Moobli
> 
> We live in the heart of Broadland, a network of man made bodies of water- it's a bit flat but still beautiful. Sadly summer is usually a nuisance as the population swells due to it being a popular tourist destination  I'd be happy living somewhere much more rural.
> 
> ...


simplysardonic we must be very local to each other. 

Wroxham is about 15 mins from my village, it does get so busy in Summer but I don't feel I can complain yet having only become a local in late 2012 but having been a tourist to Norfolk since I was a child! The How Hill estate is owned by friends of our friends, they still own the land but the house itself was given to the trust to avoid a major tax bill. Haven't visited the house before but will head over there in Spring from your recommendation


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Lovely place Moobli. We're quite happy where we are, a secluded little village just outside of Watford.
> 
> Here's Percy in one of our favourite haunts. Not too many people in Watford know about it, so we've mostly got it to ourselves.


Hey, I think you'll find that's my lake 

No, I don't really like where I live. I moved here 5 years ago for work, 100 miles away from friends and family. When I first moved here, it was a new estate of perhaps 100 houses and I was one of the first people to move in. It was lovely and when new people moved in we all became friends. Now that the estate is fully finished there are around 250 houses and the estate has a terrible reputation. The friends that I made have moved away and the estate now has the worst for crime in the area. The house next door to us was been burgled twice in December. That said, ours is the nicest and quietest road on the estate and we do have some nice walks within driving distance. I'm making it sound a lot worse than it is but hubby and I can't wait to move into a more village like location one day!

Here are some pictures of some of the nice walks in the area:

This is our local park

















The disused railway line:

































The canal:









































Draycote Water (I don't have very good pictures - sorry):


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Just catching up with this. I love how green and wooded your area is LouiseH, and the canal looks so pretty and must make a great walk. I used to walk my first dog on a canal towpath in North Lancashire and you could walk for miles and miles.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

This thread has shown what a fabulously diverse landscape we are all lucky enough to enjoy here in the UK. From wild mountains and moorland, to beautiful wooded valleys, sandy beaches and pretty villages and towns. The UK is a great place (most of the time).


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I live in Woking which I hate it's not a very nice area. Thankfully there are lots of nice woods and commons for dog walking within 5-15 mins driving distance.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

We used to stay in a village and it was perfect for walking, but my mum and dad just sold the house a couple of months ago. We now stay in Fife and its ok for walks. I've never met an aggressive dog yet whilst walking. My OH and I have just bought a house in Kelty so nearer to the forest which will be good as we won't have to drive to it anymore.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I love where I live. This city is in my heart and soul 

For the dog it is fine. There are lots of pleasant places to walk and enjoy, beaches are never far etc... For me the dog isn't a major factor in influencing where I live if I am honest. It's family, employment, facilities (hospitals, schools-want a family soon) and then hobbies and interests.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this was taken out of my bedroom window last winter. I live in the Derbyshire dales nr matlock, but I do miss my friends in Essex where i come from, but having said that Derbyshire I think is an under estimated county





this was taken up the back of wirksworth looking down on the town. I live down there somewhere



by the way it is ideal dog walking country


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos. The Peak District is gorgeous.

Keep the pics coming folks.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

Moobli you live not far from me! I teach at a school near Duns but live in Gala!


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

Moobli I have gone a horrible shade of green:cryin:

It must be a challenge on occasions I bet. Like in the middle of the winter?
THis time of year must surely make up for it though!

eddie


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Doodler said:


> Moobli I have gone a horrible shade of green:cryin:
> 
> It must be a challenge on occasions I bet. Like in the middle of the winter?
> THis time of year must surely make up for it though!
> ...


Yes Eddie, it can be a challenge in the winter. The last couple haven't been too bad, but when I get a chance later I will post some pics up of the winter we had 2009/10 and it should give you an idea.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Here are some photos, showing how raw it can be up here in a bad winter ... brrr!

Just a taste.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

we've gone from a terraced house in doncaster town centre to living in a house on it's own down the road from south elmsall. now we are surrounded by fields with a country park a five minute walk away. there are a couple of woods a short drive away, and sherwood forest and the peak district are both within an hours drive from here 

view from my bedroom


view from back door


country park





my house


opposite



back of water works





old train station at back of our house 


in winter we have to watch where we walk because of it being shooting season, and as soon as there is any nice weather the fair weather brigade are out in force  i've found though if itake the dogs out first thing i very rarely bump into anyone and so far (touch wood) we've managed to avoid all nasty dogs on the walks that are on our doorstep. met a couple fo numptys in the woods that i drive too though


----------

